# wade fishing Santa Rosa sound 11/2



## indyfisherjohn (Oct 23, 2012)

Was my first time in pensacola this last weekend but I did manage to get out and wade fish Friday morning while the lady was at an interview. Using google maps I found a pretty nice looking flat and decided to give it a go. Fishing from ~830 to noon I managed to catch 20 reds, 1 2-3lb speck and a couple short flounders. Every single red was in the slot but all got returned to fight another day. Most were caught by sight fishing but the first few were caught blind. All were on a 3 inch gulp shrimp with a 1/4 oz red jig head. It was a heck of a morning and now all i can do is hope i can convince my better half that moving to pensacola is a great idea! Of note I went back the next day and with almost identical conditions the schools of reds just weren't there and I only managed 1 though the stingrays were in full force!


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Well played man! I am also working on moving down there due to the fishing


----------



## bigassredfish (Apr 3, 2011)

Nice report! It's definitely the place to live if you like fishing.


----------



## emon550 (Sep 4, 2012)

When my wife wanted to move back "home", I was not too happy because I had a good job. So, the only thing I thought that was worth of moving back in Pensacola was the fishing.....I will miss fishing for tautogs and stripers.


----------



## indyfisherjohn (Oct 23, 2012)

emon550 said:


> When my wife wanted to move back "home", I was not too happy because I had a good job. So, the only thing I thought that was worth of moving back in Pensacola was the fishing.....I will miss fishing for tautogs and stripers.


Its kind of funny you mention togs and rockfish... the other likely destination for the 2 of us is the virginia/north carolina area which is full of them. I'm just not a fan of the winter there and something about florida flats fishing that gets the blood pumping!


----------

